# Bull Arabs....



## gold&black... (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi all, I luv dogs and have had many a breeds.... But since the govt have finally lifted the ban on hunting wild bore, I intend on importing a few Bull Arabs... But B4 I do that, I want your opinion on the breed... Please do let me know.... Cheers G/B.....


----------



## Choco (Jul 20, 2011)

BEST DOGS!! Their hunting ability speaks for itself. On the other side of things they are fantastic family pets. I have 2 Bull Arab X Mastiffs and they are just sensational. I know they are only half Bull Arab but Bull Arab's in general are great with kids, loyal family members, very intelligent and easy to train, don't have any negative health issues attributed/common to some pure breeds.

When we take them to the park or beach they always make friends, both human and other dogs. Kids just want to pat the big dogs and the parents (when seeing a big dog) are like "is it safe". Almost straight away they'll ask what breed and then you get the 'ohhh really' with a hint of caution because of the stereotype associated with some 'Bull' breeds. Within 2 minutes the parents can't believe how great they are with kids around or other dogs and want to take them home. It's like they're programmed kids friendly dogs. You can see their change in behavior when kids are around as they seem to be more cautious in what they do so as to not hurt the little person.

Here they are;

















Cheers,

Allan


----------



## Kelly86 (Jul 20, 2011)

i have a bull terrier X, he is so loyal and protective of me. i would never take him hunting but i know he would be good at it lol
Allan, your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Snowman (Jul 20, 2011)

? Just jokes


----------



## K3nny (Jul 20, 2011)

surely there are a few breeders around instead of having to import them?

EDIT: then again no idea where are you importing to/from, so really i can't comment on that :|


----------



## Fiamma (Jul 20, 2011)

View attachment 210206



Nova is Bull Arab x American Bulldog, 18months, 47k, her Mum was full Bull Arab. She's verrry gentle, easy going and I'm realy impressed with how smart she is. She's like one of those dogs that seems to have a human inside. If she barks at our staffy in the house (has only been twice) I put my finger to my mouth and tell her quietly shhh, then she does a tiny whisper bark. She went bounding up to a lady and kids at the beach the other day, stops next to them and walks around saying hi to them and their teeny weeny pup and then off again. The best dogs!!!! and keep you warm in Winter, has to be under the covers...also never realised a dog could be so affectionate.

Deb

CREATING THE BULL ARAB BREED | mikehodgens.com

Have this bookmarked, hope it works.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a Bull Arab x Bull Mastiff, he is great with people and ok with other dogs if i am not with him, if I am with him and there are big dogs around he is not so good. He gets really protective. He is also the most stubborn dog I have ever owned. Intensive training is about to start for him.
Here he is as a puppy not long after we got him.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 20, 2011)

Is that rat alive KJ? 

I love the pic of the Bulls and the snake, lol.

My sister has one and 3 small children. Malibu is great with all of them and loves people. You've got to be more careful of her tail than her teeth, if it whacks you between the legs you'll know about it


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 20, 2011)

My friend has a Bull Arab. Other than the fact its not the most attractive thing, its a great dog.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 20, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> My friend has a Bull Arab. Other than the fact its not the most attractive thing, its a great dog.



I reckon most of the hunting/fighting breeds are great looking animals. 

Does your friends dog look like the dogs in this thread? If so, I reckon they look excellent.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 20, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Is that rat alive KJ?
> 
> I love the pic of the Bulls and the snake, lol.
> 
> My sister has one and 3 small children. Malibu is great with all of them and loves people. You've got to be more careful of her tail than her teeth, if it whacks you between the legs you'll know about it


It was alive at the time the photo was taken, he died recently from myco complications


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Did they both get along? It's a cute pic


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 20, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Does your friends dog look like the dogs in this thread? If so, I reckon they look excellent.


Sorry, got them confused with Bull Terriers. Bull Arabs are attractive, Bull Terriers not so much...


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah I agree. I like bull terriers because they look tough like any well muscled dog, but their eyes look funny  Nice dogs, though


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 20, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Sorry to hear that. Did they both get along? It's a cute pic


Yeah they did.


----------



## Banjo (Jul 21, 2011)

My family and myself are excited, we picking up a knew member of the family this Saturday, a Bull Mastiff X Bull Arab.
This is a picture of it when it was couple of weeks old.


View attachment 210359


----------



## gold&black... (Aug 5, 2011)

HI all, the last I checked there were no replies and here's me all surprised.... To explain my self, I used to live in Australia and currently in India... There was a carpet ban on hunting in India and now the govt has permitted wild bore hunting cos they have become a pest. Since I did a bit of hunting with dogs in north queensland during my stay in AU, I think its much more fun than just shooting them, hence, wanting to import a few arabs... What I want to know is, there seems to be a lot of debate as to who owns a pure line bred arab. Since I no longer live in AU, its hard to do research and would like your input... 

Choco those are lovely dogs...

Thanks heaps

g/b...


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 5, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Sorry, got them confused with Bull Terriers. Bull Arabs are attractive, Bull Terriers not so much...



Bull Terriers are my favourite hahaha...only ended up with a Dalmatian coz no one was breeding them when I wanted a pup!
The Mini Bull terriers are a waste of time though!


How would you go about importing a dog? wouldn't they quarantine it for agesss?


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 8, 2012)

Meet the adorable 3 month old Roxy


----------



## Kitah (Jan 8, 2012)

From a veterinary point of view- vet clinics often see animals at their 'worst' as it is an unfamiliar scary place to them, and they don't have their beloved owner with them. However- Bull arabs are one of the breeds I LOVE in a vet clinic. they give me the impression of being 'bomb' proof, large but gentle and sweet natured dogs that are easy to please and will let you do just about anything with or to them. To be honest- they are one of my favourite breeds nowadays. Great looking dogs and I cannot fault their personalities on a whole.


----------



## viridis (Jan 9, 2012)

Lily - Poulsen Arab












Bully - Poulsen x Fortini Arab


----------

